# viv shots



## NBLADE (Sep 16, 2010)

someone asked for pictures of the cages of my animals, so i had a browse through what pics i had in folders, so thought i'd throw them up to show how i do it. 


excuse the wires in this one, was redoing the heat, but this is a more natural set up for a dumerils boa, the box on the far left contains moss, and is the humid hide. 








this is one of the standard baby leopard gecko tubs, simple and effective for babies 






typical adult leopard group tub, hides vary but lay outs always the same for them 







cheaper adult leo set up 







baby and juvenile chinese water dragon set ups, they get upgraded to have more height as they outgrow it. 







amazon tree boa set up 






old pic before the rep room but best one that has it all in, chameleon breeding viv 






baby nile monitor set ups 







adult corn snake viv set up


----------



## chickensnake (Sep 16, 2010)

veeery noooice


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 16, 2010)

baby cham set up 






left side of a bearded viv 






right side 







different bearded viv 







scorpion tanks 











hognose snakes 







arboreal gecko set up, cresteds, day geckos, geyru vorax etc are all kept similar to this 






baby irian jaya set up 







burmese set up, made both vivs into one big viv


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 16, 2010)

larger nile monitor grow ons 







tarantula cages 






blue tail monitor cage 






baby bosc cage 







another tree boa cage 






another bosc cage






pictus gecko cage 






disabled water dragon cage 







you get the idea lol, but yea range from simple style for ease, and more natural looking to try and recreate natural behaviour.


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice to see you are looking after the 'special need' dragons with a disabled water dragon setup LOL

And its also nice to see that you have an 'ozzie' in the mix (the Irian Jaya's are listed as M.S. Variagata like our North Western / Darwin Carpets although i don't know if they carry the Albino gene like our North Wests seem to) -great pythons


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 16, 2010)

So....... you live in the UK...... how the hell do you have the space for all those vivs?!?!?!?! lol.

Great set ups though!


----------



## lloydy (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow.. 


Like.... 


Wow..!


----------



## Megzz (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow amazing... but you must spend half your life cleaning


----------

